# my mopar



## husky455rancher (May 30, 2009)

i just pulled the motor and tranny outta my 69 charger last saturday. 

heres a bit o info for the mopar guys 69 R/T se 4 speed dana 60 4.10's 

i got it stripped to pretty much a rolling shell right now. shell be going in for paint sometime this year. i gotta work around the painter lol. so im sad to say this will be my first summer not driving her since i was 19. 

im building up a 440 for it now but im unsure what direction to take as of yet. i may keep it a 440 or i may make it a 500. i could also stroke the 400 block i have too. then you get a big block that revs like a small block. decisions decisions. 

i really wanna go through the car with a fine tooth comb here and do everything perfect. well as perfect as i can on my limited budget lol. but alot of it is just time. parts can be swapped at a anytime. im really taking details of things. id alos like to rewire the entire car. the wiring sucked 40 years ago id hate for the car to burn up cuse of a friggin wire. 

this pic is a few years old shes goe new bumpers and a few other things since then but she looks pretty much the same. well now she has no interior, motor, tranny, the grille is out, hoods off, no gas tank, but other than that its identical lol.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2009)

Makes me miss one of my first cars I had... 1974 dodge Dart 4-door, stock 318. Not a real muscle car, but it was fast and fun.


----------



## Toddppm (May 30, 2009)

Used to have a 69 Superbee way back with a 4 speed, 383. Fun car for sure. Timing gears went bad and I sold it, I don't think I ever even got pictures of it :censored:


----------



## Patrick62 (Jul 5, 2009)

*That is nice*

I would stay with the 440. There is enough rumble in there to scare most folks from wanting to run against it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice ride, I'm a die hard mopar guy, and I like that one. I'll get some pics of a couple of mine up, Joe.


----------



## MinivanFan (Nov 22, 2009)

A guy up the street has a Charger (forget the year) and I was ten feet behind it when he took off down the street, I will never forget that sound


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 22, 2009)

That 440 deserves a six pack on it, knew a guy with 70 Cuda with a 440 six pack. Very fast is the word for that combo.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 22, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> That 440 deserves a six pack on it, knew a guy with 70 Cuda with a 440 six pack. Very fast is the word for that combo.



Very good idea. 6-packs sound really cool, but I believe they are pricey. I know the muscle cars you see around here that came with them stock are worth so serious dough.


----------

